# Orbea dealers in So. Cal.



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

I've been wanting to get a new road bike for some time and i've decided on upgrading from Specialized to Orbea. Can anyone tell me of an authorized Orbea dealer that might have several different models in stock? I live in Burbank, bt if I knew that a certain dealer had several different models in stock for me to test ride I would definetely be willing to drive quite a ways to do so. I haven't decided on a model yet, and looking at pics. on the internet is not the same as looking at the bikes in person. Thanx.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

King's Bicycle Store in Seal Beach always has several Orbeas in stock. You might also give a call to Agoura Cycles...they're a newer dealer but last time I was in there a month ago they had several Orbeas on the floor.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*Budget Pro Bikes in Eagle Rock...*

Great shop, ask for David....


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

*Orbeas in your neighborhood*

Try Universal Cycles in Studio City on Cahuenga West, just south of Lankershim. The shop is run by Owen and Carlos. They gave me a great deal on my '06 Opal w/ Sram Force. They run a great store with excellent service.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

Orbea has a list of dealers on their website...

www.orbea-usa.com


----------

